# "Hi, Jean!" [or, How Often Do You Bathe?]



## Wayne (Oct 16, 2014)

Offered in the spirit of an old PB member, no longer with us. 

[your identity will not be tracked in this poll]


----------



## Andres (Oct 17, 2014)

What happened to Josh??


----------



## One Little Nail (Oct 17, 2014)

It's a coincidence that you should have posted this today as I was looking at this web page earlier in the evening


This 80 Year Old Man Has Not Taken A Bath In 60 Years


----------



## Wayne (Oct 17, 2014)

More curious, why did this poll prompt you to ask where's Josh?

And where IS Josh? I pray he is well and just preoccupied elsewhere.


----------



## kodos (Oct 17, 2014)

Wayne said:


> More curious, why did this poll prompt you to ask where's Josh?
> 
> And where IS Josh? I pray he is well and just preoccupied elsewhere.



Surely you remember Josh, and his quote: "I use cologne, and bathe at least once a month."

I too hope he is well, I miss his cheeky humor!


----------



## Gforce9 (Oct 17, 2014)

Andres said:


> What happened to Josh??


Yep.......and Wayne, you should know better!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 17, 2014)

Every morning, as I have very greasy hair. Mind you, I am just relieved not to be bald.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 17, 2014)

Wayne said:


> Offered in the spirit of an old PB member, no longer with us.
> 
> [your identity will not be tracked in this poll]



Huh? Josh is gone? His last post was only 2 days ago!

So he's here for nearly 11 years, has over 20,000 posts, and doesn't even say "good bye" to us??? 
What's up with that?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 17, 2014)

This is how rumors get started. Josh is around. Next rumor folks will be saying he's started bathing every day.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 17, 2014)

NaphtaliPress said:


> he's started bathing every day.



Josh bathes every day???


----------



## hammondjones (Oct 17, 2014)

SolaScriptura said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > he's started bathing every day.
> ...



He distinctly said "To Blave"


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 17, 2014)

Baby wipes, boxes of seventy. Scented, of course. Wash your hair at the kitchen sink. Showers are for the nimble, not us old slip and fall geezers. Shower only mandatory after lots of yard and house work. Saves water, too. "There are no passengers on Planet Earth, only Crew" - Donatello, Teen-Age Mutant Ninja Turtle

Next poll: How often do you shower with your spouse, after all, she really likes it when you wash her hair?


----------



## One Little Nail (Oct 17, 2014)

Whats wrong with an ole gypsy bath, you wash your hands & feet, armpits & face!


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 17, 2014)

One Little Nail said:


> Whats wrong with an ole gypsy bath, you wash your hands & feet, armpits & face!


Robert, you are a Presbyterian. You are only supposed to have the top of your head wet.


----------



## One Little Nail (Oct 17, 2014)

I used to have an old scottish friend, called Colin Smith, who passed away about 5 years ago now, he used to tell me that it was not uncommon in scotland to go a week or more without a bath due to the cold in the dead of winter.

I still remember an old australian joke that used to say that the english would hide their money under their cakes of soap! 
I think this had something to do with the belief that aussie's had, that the english didn't shower frequently enough!


----------



## bookslover (Oct 17, 2014)

I voted "every morning" - but not mostly to wake up.

One of the few luxuries of life that isn't all that expensive: a long, hot shower in the morning.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 17, 2014)

Back in the Puritan days - no soap (in the modern sense) and no hot showers.

I'll bet John Owen, Richard Baxter, John Flavel, et at could get pretty stinky!


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 18, 2014)

I shower daily, and only bathe when I visit a place that has all of those cool little jets in the tub.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 18, 2014)

Shower every morning; and every evening that I do physical labor, which lately has been 5 or 6 days a week.


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 18, 2014)

Just got out of the shower coincidentally...


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 19, 2014)

bookslover said:


> John Flavel, et at could get pretty stinky!


Flavel = a certain flavour?


----------

